# P. sanderianum FCC awards?



## spujr (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi,

I am trying to find a list of FCC awarded sanderianums. Are there any? I could only find AM/AOS, HCC/AOS, BM/TPS, or SM/TPS. Also would be curious to know what the longest recorded petal length found with this species.

Sorry if this is a redundant or dumb question, the search engine wouldn't accept "FCC" since it was too short.

Z


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 9, 2016)

Someone who has OrchidWiz can probably answer that question easily. Sorry, I can't.


----------



## cattmad (Jul 9, 2016)

I don't think there has been any sanderianums awarded FCC yet


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 11, 2016)

No FCCs. Highest award to date was an 88pt AM to "Bionic Man". 63cm petals. 

The clone also received a 90pt CCE (I assume at the same judging).


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 11, 2016)

"Raven Cliff Falls" AM/AOS says it has 95cm petals...


----------



## gonewild (Jul 11, 2016)

It's interesting no sanderianums have received an FCC while Phrag kovachi has recieved many on "typical" flowers. Surely by now the judges have seen an exceptional sandy.


----------



## Justin (Jul 11, 2016)

it is not an appealing flower in the "flat/round/dark" regard that seems to drive many awards.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 11, 2016)

Justin said:


> it is not an appealing flower in the "flat/round/dark" regard that seems to drive many awards.



Sandies won't ever be "round."
But I think there have been some FCC sandy crosses, like PEOY: 
http://www.gljc.org/index.php?optio...90&catid=48:2014-gljc-awards-photos&Itemid=81


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jul 11, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Sandies won't ever be "round."
> But I think there have been some FCC sandy crosses, like PEOY:
> http://www.gljc.org/index.php?optio...90&catid=48:2014-gljc-awards-photos&Itemid=81



One day there will be a round sandy ... One day


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 11, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Sandies won't ever be "round."
> But I think there have been some FCC sandy crosses, like PEOY:
> http://www.gljc.org/index.php?optio...90&catid=48:2014-gljc-awards-photos&Itemid=81



That's mine! 

And I just learned that Bill Porter (Porter's Orchids) got a CCM (89 points) at the Cincinnati Judging Center this past weekend, for his PEOY with 5 spikes.


----------



## littlefrog (Jul 11, 2016)

Yep, I judged that one. Nice plant!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 11, 2016)

littlefrog said:


> Yep, I judged that one. Nice plant!



Bill Porter's??? At Cinci???


----------



## emydura (Jul 12, 2016)

Justin said:


> it is not an appealing flower in the "flat/round/dark" regard that seems to drive many awards.



I think you are on the mark. If you put the long petals to one side, the flowers are pretty hideous. Not close to the perfection of a rothschildianum flower. It would seem that the only sanderianum that will get an FCC award will be a line bred clone that is a fair bit removed from the wild types.


----------



## JAB (Jul 12, 2016)

So strange this obsession with round and flat even though the flower naturally does not do that. Why are humans SO obsessed with tinkering with everything genetically to get it to do what we want instead of what it should do?? 

IMO sandy's are WAY more attractive then any roth any day! Much more unique flower and the mystery of the descending, twisted petals has to count for something surely!?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 12, 2016)

JAB said:


> So strange this obsession with round and flat even though the flower naturally does not do that. Why are humans SO obsessed with tinkering with everything genetically to get it to do what we want instead of what it should do??



Well, there's the tradition or wanting round for complex paphs. Second, maybe there's the desire for round with phal and vanda breeding. The impression I get from the book "the orchid thief" is that the vanda breeders are the AOS judges and have a self interest in promoting their round vandas as award quality flowers.


----------



## JAB (Jul 13, 2016)

Excellent point Linus! Damn vandaites!!!
The orchid world is fascinating, on both the flower and the interaction side. Much like the preference for flat dorsal's on a spicenarium!! It looks SO much better and more natural reflexed IMHO.


----------



## spujr (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks for the responses... I did a some online searching and found 'World 101' by Orchid Inn to have 101cm. It wouldn't surprise me if someone in Tiawan has one equal or longer.

Also came across the tidbit that high (90+) % relative humidity is important to maintain elongation of the petals. Interesting, though most of you probably already know.

Regarding flat/round/general judging. I personally think the judging should be based on the merits of the species. For sands, wider dorsal petal, longer petals. Color and general uniformity/habit of course. Comparing P. sanderianums to say, a bulldog hybrid, is like comparing sunsets to sunrises.


----------



## troy (Jul 23, 2016)

Maybe if you take a sandy and cross it to a shamrock dinkle doodle huge flat complex something or other then backcross it a hundred times back and forth so it looks like schlamorock dinkle doodle sandy ocean breeze it would be awardable then hahaha


----------

